# creating a DVD slideshow with music?



## brighteyesphotos (Jul 8, 2007)

Have you ever created one? How did you make one? What program did you use? How did you set the music? I'm thinking about making one for the last couple I did. I have a pack of writable DVD discs that I had mistaken for CD's and opened the pack up. I would take it back but since it was open and I couldn't find the receipt, I figured I'd keep them and make a few slideshows with music.


----------



## sobi (Jul 9, 2007)

check out adobe photoshop elements.


----------



## EOS_JD (Jul 9, 2007)

brighteyesphotos said:


> Have you ever created one? How did you make one? What program did you use? How did you set the music? I'm thinking about making one for the last couple I did. I have a pack of writable DVD discs that I had mistaken for CD's and opened the pack up. I would take it back but since it was open and I couldn't find the receipt, I figured I'd keep them and make a few slideshows with music.


 
Photodex Proshow Gold is very popular and is an amazingly good product for the money.

I use the proshow Producer program and although it takes a little time to learn it's probably the best there is.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 9, 2007)

There are many programs that can do this.  I have heard many good things about Proshow Gold.

I've used MS PowerPoint.  I've used Sonic, a program package that came with my Sony MP3 player.  There are others that I have used but don't really remember.

Remember that most music is copyrighted...just like your photos.  So to use music in something for clients of yours, you would need to pay royalties or else use royalty free music.


----------



## AdamZx3 (Jul 9, 2007)

I did a google on "free dvd photo slideshow" and came up with this one, not sure how good it is,

http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Multimedia_and_Graphics/Presentation_Tools/Photo_SlideShow_Maker.html


----------



## EOS_JD (Jul 9, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> There are many programs that can do this. I have heard many good things about Proshow Gold.
> 
> I've used MS PowerPoint. I've used Sonic, a program package that came with my Sony MP3 player. There are others that I have used but don't really remember.
> 
> Remember that most music is copyrighted...just like your photos. So to use music in something for clients of yours, you would need to pay royalties or else use royalty free music.


 
Mike be honest...... Do you use Royalty Free music?

I'd say 90% of ordinary people don't.....


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll agree that most people don't...but I'm not going to advocate doing something illegal.


----------



## EOS_JD (Jul 10, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I'll agree that most people don't...but I'm not going to advocate doing something illegal.


 

I agree although if your slide show is for personal use and you bought the music I'm not sure it's really a big crime.

I agree piracy though is another issue......


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 10, 2007)

> personal use


That's the big difference.  If you are just making a slide show for personal use...that's probably not illegal or at least not something to get into a fuss over.  

If, however, you are selling the slide show with the music...that's when it's really wrong.  Think about it this way...what if a recording artist/band/singer etc. took one of your photos, without permission, and used it in their video?  Most photographers would be pretty irate.

Anyway, there is a pretty good selection of royalty free music avaliable.  Or, you could learn to play & record the music yourself


----------



## EOS_JD (Jul 11, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> That's the big difference. If you are just making a slide show for personal use...that's probably not illegal or at least not something to get into a fuss over.
> 
> If, however, you are selling the slide show with the music...that's when it's really wrong. Think about it this way...what if a recording artist/band/singer etc. took one of your photos, without permission, and used it in their video? Most photographers would be pretty irate.
> 
> Anyway, there is a pretty good selection of royalty free music avaliable. Or, you could learn to play & record the music yourself


 

I agree with you Mike. I was just pointing out that for personal use its not really a problem.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 11, 2007)

*jalbum.net*


----------



## zendianah (Jul 11, 2007)

Now if your giving a slideshow as a gift would you still have to use Royalty Free music?


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 11, 2007)

I've tried several programs, including a trial version of Proshow Gold.  I use Anvsoft Wedding Album Maker Gold.  It was very easy to learn and has a great looking interface.  Its not just for wedding stuff either, you can do any theme.  They have a dvd menu template pack that you can download after you have purchased the product.

But I think they discontinued it, and now offer Photo DVD Maker.  I highly recommend it.  http://www.anvsoft.com/photo-dvd-maker.html

NJ


----------



## flofrog (Jul 12, 2007)

I have used the "Magix 6.5" programme to create a slideshow with music. 

I found it easy to use, it has a whole range of effects and it wasn't very expensive. It also includes management programmes for photo , music and video archives.

HTH

Flo.


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Jul 12, 2007)

I've used ProShow Gold for several years.  The latest version has expanded capacities for music manipulation.
I've built shows with nearly 300 slides and it works very well.  It burns your CD/DVD as part of the creation project.


----------



## deanimator (Jul 12, 2007)

I´ve done it with Adobe Premiere Elements. It´s essentially drag and drop.
Then you can add whatever fades, crossfades and other transitions and effects you want...make pictures stay on longer or shorter, add titles wherever you want...as many soundtracks as you want.
Easy.


----------



## Lily71 (Aug 24, 2007)

I've done it with PhotoDVD. Extremely easy to use, free trial, you can add subtitles on each picture... and up to 3 music channels !

http://www.vso-software.fr/products/photodvd/photodvd.php


----------



## LokiZ (Aug 24, 2007)

I won't get into deep with my reasons as I tend to get long winded.  But I will say that for most slide shows that are truly important in getting right, I use any software that is for video editing rather then slide show software.  Adobe premiere, pinnacle liquid 6, or pinnacle studio DV are my favored choices.

The slide shows I make that are not as critical or don't rely on the stills having different display durations I use pro show gold.


----------



## fido dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Apple iPhoto baby!

Very easy. Drag and drop.

Disclaimer: Works for me. Your results may vary.  :mrgreen:


----------



## fifiward (Aug 30, 2007)

DVD Photo Slideshow can make slideshow with background music easily and worth a try.


----------



## leefreshlee (Sep 4, 2007)

fifiward said:


> DVD Photo Slideshow can make slideshow with background music easily and worth a try.


If you don't need to make a photo DVD, Flash Slideshow Maker is enough, it's a freeweare.


----------



## Carlos Cané (Sep 5, 2007)

I use Pinnacle Sutdio 10


----------



## guoyuchuang (Sep 7, 2007)

brighteyesphotos said:


> Have you ever created one? How did you make one? What program did you use? How did you set the music? I figured I'd keep them and make a few slideshows with music.


I am a amateur. Sometimes I try to make some slideshow to kill time. Now I use Wondershare DVD Slideshow 3.5.0. There are many other slideshow softwares, you just google slideshow software and find one which suit to you. I find DVD Slideshow Builder is easy to use and powerful. It has the built-in music editing, you can add it as background music or to each picture/video, cut the unsatisfied part and add fade in/out. At last, you set your music auto-synchronization with your slideshow. It burns to VCD, DVD, HD-DVD and Blu-ray DVD etc. All with drop-and-click simplicity and a few clicks.
_____________________________________________________________
Have a try, you always find a right way.
http://www.photo-to-dvd.com


----------



## Matthew Craggs (Sep 17, 2007)

I realize that for many of you, Adobe After Effects is overkill, and you may not have it. But for those who do have the program this is a helpful tutorial for creating an impressive slideshow in little time.

http://www.videocopilot.net/tutorials.html?id=48


----------



## PaulBennett (Sep 21, 2007)

My friend used MovieMaker, the program which comes with MicroSoft XP, to create such a DVD slideshow.  Imported about 150 vacation images, added titles and a song ripped from a CD.  Turned out great and didn't require any special software.


----------



## Nein-reis (Sep 21, 2007)

I use iDVD and iMovie from time to time.  But that wont help PC users.


----------



## dkf10425 (Oct 3, 2007)

I use 3 programs to create my photo slide shows. First I edit the pictures in Photoshop. Then I master the soundtrack with Sony Acid Pro. Then I arrange everything on Sony Vegas 7 and render.


----------



## S2K1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nein-reis said:


> I use iDVD and iMovie from time to time.  But that wont help PC users.


Same here. Premiere Elements is another easy to use one.


----------



## gun (Oct 8, 2007)

my choice:

1. create slideshow with MS PowerPoint
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/powerpoint/default.aspx?of

2. burn PowerPoint file to DVD
http://www.geovid.com/Presentation_to_Video_Converter/


----------



## NicolasWon (Oct 15, 2007)

AnvSoft DVD Photo Slideshow has elegant, clear-cut interface and makes good slideshow. There are abundant of good-looking transition effects. 

Besides music, you can even dub the slideshow with built-in recorder. What&#8217;s more, you can add video clips to the photo slideshow.

You can download it from many popular download sites like www.download.com or you may go to its official website http://www.anvsoft.com


----------



## skieur (Oct 15, 2007)

The problem I find with slideshows is that every choice of transition, use of animation, integrated text, and size and number of images uses up computer memory and speed to the extent that the computer can easily get bogged down in processing and memory swapping with the hard drive etc.  It then becomes necessary to compress your images, reduce your fancy transitions and animations while still trying to maintain quality.

skieur


----------



## dkf10425 (Oct 16, 2007)

skieur said:


> The problem I find with slideshows is that every choice of transition, use of animation, integrated text, and size and number of images uses up computer memory and speed to the extent that the computer can easily get bogged down in processing and memory swapping with the hard drive etc. It then becomes necessary to compress your images, reduce your fancy transitions and animations while still trying to maintain quality.
> 
> skieur


You don't have to reduce transitions or animations. If you selectively prerender each segment the slide show will preview with no stutter and your PC won't be bogged down. Also keep the preview screen small that also helps. Selective prerendering does take extra time, but you can compose a better slide show because your PC is running smoother. Selective prerendering and multiple size preview screens are only available with higher end software such as Sony Vegas 7-8 or Adobe Premiere. Also having 2 gigs or more of ram helps also. You can function with one gig of ram, but anything under that you will have a hard time.


----------

